# Elektronikas pamati >  Pirmais pastiprinātājs

## linux

Sveiki!
Šodien pieķēros pie sava pirmā pastiprinātāja. Iespējams, lielākajai daļai elektroniķu tas varētu izskatītie pie pornogrāfijas, bet reāli to darīju, lai iegūtu kaut cik jaunas zināšanas.
Veidoju pēc šādas shēmas, attēls:
[attachment=2:1yydsbor]untitled.JPG[/attachment:1yydsbor]
Izmantoju šādu tranzistoru (vienīgais man pieejamais)

Zemāk būs bildes, kā viss beigās sanāca.
Tātad izmantoju divus mazus skaļruņus, abi līdzīgi, bet atšķirīgi, bet sākumā, bez pastiprinātāja, vienkārši pievienojot pie datora, viens skanēja ievērojami skaļāk.

Izveidojot pastiprinātāju, slēdzu klāt 2x1,5V baterijas, kopā 3V, skanēja nedaudz skaļāk, bet reāli, pateikt, ka var just pastiprinājumu nevarēja Paņēmu datora barošanas bloku, pieslēdzu pie 5V, tad gan klusais skaļrunis skanēja ievērojami skaļāk par to, kas bija skaļāks sākumā.
Kā es pieslēdzu? Klusāko liku pie sava pastiprinātāja, bet skaļāko pa taisno pie datora, reizē (vecs austiņu vads).

Ievēroju, ka pie izslēgta barošanas bloka, pievienojot + pie kolektora, sāka skanēt skaļrunis, bet ļoti klusu, tas tā izbrīnīja mani.
Dīvaini, ka liekot 12V, tomēr skanēja tāpat kā 5V, kāpēc?

Te būs bildītes:
Viena no augšas, otra no apakšas.
[attachment=1:1yydsbor]P3260053%20(Medium).JPG[/attachment:1yydsbor]
[attachment=0:1yydsbor]P3260054%20(Medium).JPG[/attachment:1yydsbor]

Starp citu, paralēli load bija paredzēta vēl pretestība, bet es tur liku dažādus rezistorus, ar ļoti atšķirīgām pretestībām, bet nekas nemainījās.

Sakiet kādas kļūdas, kam pievērst uzmanību, kam būtu jāpievērš uzmanība nākamajam pastiprinātājam u.t.t. Vispār nākamo domāju būvēt uz kādas maketplates, kā arī izmantot lodāmuru, un lodalvu  ::

----------


## Vikings

Šis pastiprinātājs pastiprina tikai strāvu. Spriegums ideālā gadījumā paliek nemainigs, bet realitātē pat krītas par 0,4 - 1V. Tā kā skaļums ir tieši proporcionāls spriegumam tad ar šo pastiprinātāju skaļāk neko neuztaisīsi. Pārslēdzoties no 3V uz 5V varētu būt tā, ka pie 3V nepietika sprieguma, bet pievienojot pie 5 vai 12 viņam pietika no kā ņemt spriegumu un atšķirības nebija. Liekot rezistoru paralēli skaļrunim tu neko neiegūsi, tā tikai noslogo vairāk tranzistoru.
Ja gribi taisīt pastiprinātāju uz tranzistoriem, meklē varbūt kādu pavisam pavisam vienkāršu tranzistoru pastiprinātāja shēmu kurai viss izstāstīts kas ko dara un kā strādā, uztaisi to panāc lai strādā un tad domā un maini detaļas lai saprastu darbību.
Šajā shēmā pietrūkst arī kondensators ieejā, izejā un nobīdes spriegums ieejā lai vispār tas kaut ko sakarīgu darītu ar audio. Šādu shēmu vari izmantot lai pastiprinātu spriegumu ar vāju strāvu saglabājot sprieguma vērtību.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

[quote="linux"]Sveiki!
Šodien pieķēros pie sava pirmā pastiprinātāja. Iespējams, lielākajai daļai elektroniķu tas varētu izskatītie pie pornogrāfijas, bet reāli to darīju, lai iegūtu kaut cik jaunas zināšanas.
Veidoju pēc šādas shēmas, attēls:
[attachment=2:1o64q67f]untitled.JPG[/attachment:1o64q67f]
Izmantoju šādu tranzistoru (vienīgais man pieejamais)

Zemāk būs bildes, kā viss beigās sanāca.
Tātad izmantoju divus mazus skaļruņus, abi līdzīgi, bet atšķirīgi, bet sākumā, bez pastiprinātāja, vienkārši pievienojot pie datora, viens skanēja ievērojami skaļāk.

Izveidojot pastiprinātāju, slēdzu klāt 2x1,5V baterijas, kopā 3V, skanēja nedaudz skaļāk, bet reāli, pateikt, ka var just pastiprinājumu nevarēja Paņēmu datora barošanas bloku, pieslēdzu pie 5V, tad gan klusais skaļrunis skanēja ievērojami skaļāk par to, kas bija skaļāks sākumā.
Kā es pieslēdzu? Klusāko liku pie sava pastiprinātāja, bet skaļāko pa taisno pie datora, reizē (vecs austiņu vads).
.>
Shēmai vajag pretestību dalītāju pie bāzes , abi rezistori uz 1Kom, viens uz kolektoru, otrs uz zemi... miera režīmā uz bāzes ir puse no barošanas sprieguma, ieeju uz PC skaņas karti vēlams atdalīt ar 100 mkf elekrolītu...
shēma ir emitra atkārtotājs un izejas spriegums ( uz tumbu ) tavā shēmā ir pašlaik atkarīgs no bāzes sprieguma ( ne barošanas sprieguma ) !!! Bāzes spriegumu nosaka PC skaņas karte.... un tas ir nestabils, rodas kropļi utt.

----------


## Raimonds1

http://stereos.about.com/od/stereoscien ... +amplifier

----------


## linux

Izlasīju, bet laikam jau man nespīd kādreiz kautko sakarīgu uztaisīt.

----------


## abergs

Nevajag uzreiz mest plinti krūmos- pirmie kuceni esot jāslīcina!Nākošā ideja varbūt sanāks!

----------


## linux

Itkā jau nemetu krūmos, bet baigā škrobe  :: 
Esmu pārlasījis gandrīz visu, ko man te dod, bet - nepielec  :: 

Varbūt varat iedot tieši konkrētu shēmu - pastiprinātāju, kuru es varētu eksperimenta pēc uztaisīt apmēram ar tādu pašu metodi  :: , bet kas reāli strādātu kā pastiprinātājs?? Bet lai ir vienkārša.

----------


## Vikings

Oscilogrāfs Tev ir? Iesaku iegādāties kādu pa 20 - 30Ls, bez viņa būs ļoti grūti kaut ko ar pastiprinātājiem darīt.
Varbūt iesākumam vienkāršāk būtu iemācīties kādu Operacionālo pastiprinātāju slēgumu, uztaisīt lai pastiprina, piemēram 10x un tad jau skatīties tālāk. Shēmas ir ļoti vienkārās un viegli izprotamas. Ko saki?

----------


## linux

Oscilogrāfa nav.
Drīzāk, domāju, ka man vairāk noderētu kāds multimetrs  ::  

Bez tam, kamēr man pat nav īpašu iemaņu lodēšanā (protu salodēt vadus u.c., bet process ir ļoti lēns un neprecīzs, kāds laiciņš noteikti paies, kamēr piešaušu roku), tad domāju, ka oscilogrāfs arī nav vajadzīgs   :: .

Jāsadabū kalifonijs un kāda maketplate, tad arī varētu kautko sākt lipināt kopā ar lodalvu.

----------


## ansius

vispār trenēties lodēt vajag ar skolotāju, jo es ja godīgi iemācijos lodēt tikai tad kad sāku strādāt sadzīves tehnikas servisā. lodēju jau arī pirms tam (nu gadus 10 vismaz) bet kad ieraudzīju ka šefs ar parasto lodāmuri smd detaļas (t.sk. procesorus) parlodē gribēju iemācīties, pamācija un zini nav nemaz tik grūti, tikai ir vēlams tiešām lai parāda. labprāt parādītu, ja ir azarts uz ogri braukt. 

trenēties iesaku sāk nevis ar detaļu ielodēšanu bet gan izlodāšanu. 

par shēmām, sakumam labāk ir ņemt tā sauktos kitus. tie vismaz ja pareizi detaļas salodē iet. tā pat tur arī sakarīgas pamācības.

bet tev noteikti vajag multimetru, oscilogrāfu un signālģenerātoru. 

tik nemet plinti krūmos, sanāks kaut ko sataisīt, būs azarts arī tālāk iet!

----------


## linux

Vai šādu var mēģināt taisīt?
[attachment=0:2d2lvdla]shema.JPG[/attachment:2d2lvdla]

----------


## Jon

> Vai šādu var mēģināt taisīt?


 Šī shēma ir klasisks piemērs kopemitera slēgumam. Bez šaubām darbojas, tikai nevarēsi slēgt zemomīgu skaļrunīti slodzē. Bet, ja pamēģināsi austiņas (ap 100 omu), pārliecināsies, ka kaut kādu pastiprinājumu esi ieguvis. Pamēģini vēl kopkolektora jeb emitera atkārtotāja slēgumu. Tas nepastiprina spriegumu, bet ar savu mazo izejas pretestību pavilks tavu skaļrunīti. Tad saslēdz šīs shēmas vienu aiz otras (caur kondensatoru) un tas, kas sanāks var jau saukties par audio pastiprinātāju. Meistars no debesīm nekrīt, tāpēc nenoniecini teoriju. Lai negrābstītos pa tumsu , tomēr jāizprot kā tranzistors uzbūvēts un kā tas darbojas. Diemžēl man nav saglabājusies Aisberga grāmata "Tranzistors? Tas ir ļoti vienkārši!". Tev tā ļoti noderētu, varbūt kāds var uzdāvināt...
P.S. tu nedrīksti laist līdzstrāvu skaļrunī (austiņās), tāpēc neaizmirsti par elektrolītkondensatoru (daži desmiti mikrofaradu). Tavā shēmā "+" pie tranzistora kolektora, "-" uz slodzi.

----------


## linux

> Pamēģini vēl kopkolektora jeb emitera atkārtotāja slēgumu.


 Tā ir tāda, kur ir 2 tranzistori blakus?

Šī varētu būt līdzīga tai, kāda ir attēlā manā iepriekšējā postā (links), bet ar visiem tiem kondensatoriem kā tu minēji. Varētu būt labāka?

Itkā jau saprotu aptuveni kā tas tranzistors darbojas.

Ar kondensatoriem gan tā grūtāk, laikam jāpasūta, citādi elektrolītiskie man ir maz, un ir tādi ~ no pāris demsitiem mF līdz 470 mF, bet paredzēti 50-200V, bet tādi jau laikam neder,jo jābūt precizitātei?

----------


## Raimonds1

Ar lodēšanu ieberziens būs tad, ja ķepinot alvu, detaļas pārkarsēsi.
Tāpēc vajag ar pinceti starp lodējuma vietu un detaļu noņemt siltumu, lai nepārkarsētu.

Tad jāizvēlas montāža, šajā gadījumā - bez plates vai ar  ar plusa un minusa apalvotiem vadiem.

Testeri vajag.

Ja grib pastirpinātāju, var ņemt šādu shēmu
Discrete semiconductor devices and circuits:
http://www.openbookproject.net/books/so ... ltiamp.pdf

vai šādu
http://www.minidisc.org/schem.gif

Ja austinās ir šņākoņa, grābstīšānas gar tranzistora bāzi izraisa kadu efektu  ::  , tad pastiprinatajs strādā  ar lielāku pastiprinājumu, kuru var zināmās robežās ieregulēt ar pretestību starp bāzi un kolektoru.






http://www.openbookproject.net/books/so ... pical.html

----------


## linux

Raimonds1, lūdzu, ņem vērā, ka manas iemaņas šajā jomā pagaidām ir tuvu 0.

Varbūt, varbūt vēl varētu mēģināt no pirmā linka pašu pirmo taisīt, bet tur nav norādītas vērtības. Es zinu oma likumu, bet kā lai izrēķinu šeit visus rezistorus un kondensatorus.

----------


## Jon

> (links), bet ar visiem tiem kondensatoriem kā tu minēji. Varētu būt labāka?
> 
> Ar kondensatoriem gan tā grūtāk, laikam jāpasūta, citādi elektrolītiskie man ir maz, un ir tādi ~ no pāris demsitiem mF līdz 470 mF, bet paredzēti 50-200V, bet tādi jau laikam neder,jo jābūt precizitātei?


 tas "links" ir labs. Pirmo kondensatoru vari likt par kārtu mazāku. Elektrolītkondensatora darba spriegums >50 V neiztaisa problēmu, tam tikai gabarīti lielāki. Nejauc mikrofaradu (µF) ar milifaradu (mF)!
P.S. Izstudē to pdf no Raimonds1. Nāks par labu!

----------


## Vikings

Kondensatori derēs. Galvenais lai viņu spriegums ir lielāks nekā shēmas barošanas spriegums. Tas, ka kondensatora spriegums pārsniedz shēmas spriegumu reizes 10 nav nekas slikts. Tas ir pat labi.

----------


## linux

Paldies, nedaudz nomierinājāt mani par tiem spriegumiem.




> Nejauc mikrofaradu (µF) ar milifaradu (mF)!


 Kļūdījos ar apzīmējumu, man uz diem kondensatoriem ir µF.

----------


## Neatkarīgais

nez. neredzu prikolu macities kaa un kapec pastiprinaatjas stradaa (protams ja tev tas kautkur nav reali nepieciesams  ::  )
gribi pastiprinataju uztaisi uz kadas vienkarsas mikrenes vai saliec kadu tevalo kitu.

----------


## dmd

nū tad jau nav prikola arī taisīt ampu no kita. aizej un nopērc gatavu.

no otras puses sapratne par šādu viena tranzistora pastiprinātāju man šķiet ir visas pusvadītāju elektronikas pamatā, jo ja nesapratīsi, kāds īsti ir traņa "modus operandi", tad diezvai arī tiksi kur tālāk par kitiem un no interneta novilktām shēmām.

edit: pārskrienot pāri pdfam un komentam šeit, nepamanīju (iespējams, ka ir pateikts, bet nepamanīju), ka kāds būtu pieminējis fundamentālo kļūdu, kāpēc linuxa dotais pirmais pastiprinātājs nevar darboties normāli.
problēma ir tāda, ka tranzistors "atveras" tikai pozitīvajā viļņa daļā un arī ne pie pašas nulles. mēģināšu ilustrēt ar ātri uzmestu skici, apskatāmu šeit: http://content5-foto.inbox.lv/albums632 ... i/tran.gif

augšējā attēlā ir parādīts, kā izskatās vilnis, ticis cauri tranzistoram. kā redzams puse no tā ir nogriezta. to var risināt "biasējot" (kāds var pateikt, kā šo latviski nosaukt?) tas ir pievadot bāzei līdzstrāvu, kas viļņa minimumu paceļ virs tā punkta, pie kura atveras tranzistors. tā iegūst A klases pastiprinātāju. tāpēc arī visās shēmās var redzēt pretestības pie bāzes.

/es zinu, ka izteicos neskaidri, bet ir jau vakars.

----------


## Raimonds1

http://sound.westhost.com/project36.htm

reku viens ir projektējis pastiprinātāju
lai to darītu, kaut kas ir jāzin

----------


## karloslv

Klau, kādēļ vispirms nepamēģini simulatorā? Ar to arī var daudzas sakarības izprast un pārbaudīt, turklāt eksperimentēt ar dažādiem režīmiem (pretestību vērtībām, piemēram) ir daudz vienkāršāk. Turklāt tas daļēji atsvērs reāla multimetra un oscilogrāfa trūkumu  :: 

Iesaku CircuitMaker 2000, pavecs, bet vienkāršs un ērts. Dabūt var šeit: http://www.cqham.ru/e_soft.htm

----------


## moon

vel labs ir multisim.

----------


## linux

Varbūt kāds zin vēl kādu interesantu literatūru / pamācību internetā, kas varētu būt noderīga?
Ir jau daudz visvisādas, bet atsijāt tiešām labu ir grūti, tāpēc varbūt kādam ir paglabājies kāds links u.c.?

----------


## Raimonds1

http://sound.westhost.com/amp-basics.htm
http://www.openbookproject.net/books/so ... pical.html
Elementary amplifier theory: Bipolar junction transistor theory: Bipolar junction transistors as switches: Bipolar junction transistors in active mode:  
Bipolar transistor biasing circuits:Class A BJT amplifiers: [Class B BJT amplifiers: Class C BJT amplifiers (Design Project: Audio power amplifier BJT amplifier troubleshooting: Junction field effect transistors: JFET amplifiers:  Insulated gate field effect transistors: Insulated gate bipolar transistors (INCOMPLETE): ] 
IGFET amplifiers Differential transistor amplifiers: ] Multi-stage transistor amplifiers Push-pull transistor amplifier with crossover distortion

http://www.pdxbooks.com/compare/0070677700
http://mamma.com/Mamma?utfout=1&qtype=0 ... ifier+work

----------

